# 2 cycle ryobi blower smokes... bad



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

my dad has an 6 year old ryobi blower. no removable/switchable attachments. he doesnt measure the the oil gas mixture.. just pours some generous amounts to the gas until it looks like mixed... semi dark bluue. one day it started smoking alot.. still works but worried. 3 pulls for starters with priming carb. and suggestinos?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The smokin will go away with the next "batch of fuel".
I believe in the "If it ain't broke don't fix it", however, the industry standard has set, for environmental reasons, things that are not in the interests of 2-cycle engines, you should measure the mixture, 16:1 is about the max(which is an old Lawnboy setting). You will find it necessary to clean the carbon from the spark arrestor and stuff more often but things will last a little longer. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

well m' dad never cleanes anything. all he does is pour gas into it and put some oil and starts it.and yes, theres was a time when we didnt know what was going on when it stopped working one day. found out the muffler screen was totally black and clogged. first pull when cleaned. thanks for help. but do u know the right mixture for it? 32:1?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Mix the gas/oil per manual.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

dont have manual??.?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

If no manual here is a easy solution.

I use a product called LubriMatic E-Z 2 Cycle Oil. It comes is a small plastic bottle with 3.2 ozs of oil. Mix this with exactly 1 gallon of gasoline. You can run any 2 cycle engine on this mix. It's good with any engine from 16:1, 24:1, 32:1, 40:1, or 50:1. This mix of oil/gas runs all my 2 cycle engines,and I have equipment from the 80's to present. This can be purchased at most hardware stores or small engine shops for $2.00. Just a thought.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

40:1 or 3.2 oz. oil to 1 gal gas. Have a good one Geo


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks


----------

